# any SHE SHINES pictures?!



## cloverette (May 9, 2006)

since this is coming out in a month, there must be some pictures of it somewhere...!?


----------



## 101mynxes (May 9, 2006)

Ooh .. I'm hoping for some too!


----------



## galvanizer (May 9, 2006)

any spotted on eBay or anywhere??


----------



## Brianne (May 9, 2006)

Someone posted an update book pic on MUA one morning, but took it down not long after it was posted.

Golder's Green is SO pretty!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_Someone posted an update book pic on MUA one morning, but took it down not long after it was posted.

Golder's Green is SO pretty!_

 
Can you describe it at all?


----------



## Brianne (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Can you describe it at all?_

 
Seafoam green with pearl, the description said gold pearl but I couldn't tell from the swatch, it was done on paper (from an update book).


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2006)

I need pictures!  I am dying to see what they look like!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 10, 2006)

See the link in color stories


----------



## Hawkeye (May 10, 2006)

Yeah they dont put pictures up anymore because of EL


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2006)

Someone had these up on Make-up Alley.

http://makeupalley.com/board/m.asp?id=37312240&ipn=1

They are just swatches but give you a good idea!  Someone else had them posted and I just borrowed the link.  Hope that is okay!


----------



## brokenplaything (May 10, 2006)

sunpepper is the one of the BEST!!!!
swatched it last week!


----------



## Joke (May 11, 2006)

sunnydaze looks great, didn't know what to expect, but it looks lovely as a swatch!


----------



## lianna (May 11, 2006)

Is it just me or is the pic from MUA not there anymore?


----------



## Ascella (May 11, 2006)

I can still see the picture.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Ooh, Golder's Green looks gorgeous! I might have to break my no buying pigments rule (or go halves/quarters with someone). I'm a sucker for all jewel-toned e/s.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

I will be buying all the new ones.  I will be buying the hell out of Golder's Green!  Hear the suck of MAC pulling money out of my wallet?  No, seriously.  Listen......._ WHHHOOOOOSH!_  See! See!  There is was!


----------



## alysia (May 14, 2006)

ahhh, I know the feeling MAC_whore, I feel your pain.


----------



## allan_willb (May 14, 2006)

they all seem soft to me....ughhhh mac when r u gonna come out with a bold color?Everything has been so soft....soft is okay I still will buy them but I miss colors like rr blue =)

everything looked the same to me lingerie,sweetie cake,etc etc....

also does anyone have swatch pics on there hands or a pic of the actual jar?It seems to me that no one has any info on this....COmmon girls I know you guys have something....I seen the swatches in update book a few weeks back but I want more pics...Please


----------



## Isis (May 15, 2006)

I can't really tell what looks good and what doesn't from that pic. Looks like I'll have to wait and see what they look like in person!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_they all seem soft to me....ughhhh mac when r u gonna come out with a bold color?Everything has been so soft....soft is okay I still will buy them but I miss colors like rr blue =)

everything looked the same to me lingerie,sweetie cake,etc etc....

also does anyone have swatch pics on there hands or a pic of the actual jar?It seems to me that no one has any info on this....COmmon girls I know you guys have something....I seen the swatches in update book a few weeks back but I want more pics...Please_

 

It is kind of like EL has brought their preoccupation with soft colors over to MAC pigments now.

I am with you- I prefer the outrageous fascintating duochromes over these pablum based pastels.

At least give us some of each, you know?


----------



## wildesigns (May 16, 2006)

I want the bold shades of the Pro mattes in frosted versions without having to mix them myself and not all these soft beige-y peaches and pastels. I think MAC has made Goldenaire, Deckchair, Lily White to be all kissing cousins and it looks like more so-so pale peach is on the way with the new collection and it's time to shake it up, I think.


----------



## tepi_telfast (May 16, 2006)

The little birdy told me that Australia is getting this collection 2 weeks ahead of you Americans, so we gals will keep you posted


----------



## mspixieears (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepi_telfast* 
_The little birdy told me that Australia is getting this collection 2 weeks ahead of you Americans, so we gals will keep you posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WHAT?!?!?!

What little birdie told you this...?! My gosh, if that's true, crap am I going to be broke!


----------



## Verdigris (May 16, 2006)

I will only believe the early Aus release when I see it.  It just sounds too good to be true!


----------



## cindyrella (May 16, 2006)

Oooh, I really love all of them, especially Golder's Green, Dazzleray (a peachy Gold Dusk) and Sunpepper (doesn't that one look like Deckchair?). I love pastels, they look so pretty on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can see why people say there are so many pastels, they do remind me of other piggies I've seen, like Gold Dusk, Deckchair and Goldenaire.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 16, 2006)

The colors almost look all similar to ones that have already come out.. come on m.a.c. where are the daring colors they are famous for?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 16, 2006)

They look great to me, but I am someone who likes the softer colors.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 16, 2006)

I like a good even mix,.. Got electric coral piggie on the way from a lovely swap,..if it is anything like Acid Orange I will be over the moon,.. but ya know,.. I do think they should mix it up a bit,.. I am thinking that I remember my Freestanding manager here say something about Golders Green being pretty vibrant in person. Dont remember what she said about the rest,.. but that one definitely has my attention.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wildesigns* 
_I want the bold shades of the Pro mattes in frosted versions without having to mix them myself and not all these soft beige-y peaches and pastels. I think MAC has made Goldenaire, Deckchair, Lily White to be all kissing cousins and it looks like more so-so pale peach is on the way with the new collection and it's time to shake it up, I think._

 

I want MAC's d/c purple matte to come back in matte AND shimmer versions- in fact, I would love it with a turquoise shimmer in it too!!!

That is just for starters.

How about Aqualine in pigment form?  They would sell a truckload of it!!!!


----------



## Leslie_B (May 17, 2006)

I'm definitely dying for golders green! it looks like a prettier lustreleaf


----------



## tepi_telfast (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_WHAT?!?!?!

What little birdie told you this...?! My gosh, if that's true, crap am I going to be broke!_

 
There's a thread about it a while ago on Vogue mspixie... I don't remember the name of it tho!


----------



## lovejam (May 17, 2006)

I want Golder's Green, and Sunpepper.


----------

